# How many map sensors on a 09 VW Jetta 2.5l



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

My car check engine just went on and its telling me it a faulty map sensor, I would like to know where the map sensor is and how many are there? I have a 2009 Jetta 2.5l S, can you please tell me how many there are and where are they located. I have read online and i cant quiet find a right answer. 


Thank You.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well on my 08 I got one and its on the underside of the intake mani after throttle body. I assume its the same for 09 plus.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

there's only one MAP sensor on the 2009 as well.

OP, have you read this thread?: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437331-Persistent-P0106-looking-for-some-diagnostic-help

there's a chance that your MAP sensor is just dirty. what error code are you getting? how many miles are on the engine?


----------



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

le0n said:


> there's only one MAP sensor on the 2009 as well.
> 
> OP, have you read this thread?: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437331-Persistent-P0106-looking-for-some-diagnostic-help
> 
> there's a chance that your MAP sensor is just dirty. what error code are you getting? how many miles are on the engine?


Thanks ill take a look at it tomorrow,

This is the Position of the map sensor right?










This is a picture i manage to take of that sensor.










So what is the the sensor that is located in that part?










This is the sensor i took out from there












This is why i'm confused.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Red circle is a Maf (mass air flow) sensor. 09 I don't think came with one but maybe they early ones could have. I assume you got one then?


----------



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

vwluger22 said:


> Red circle is a Maf (mass air flow) sensor. 09 I don't think came with one but maybe they early ones could have. I assume you got one then?


So it turns out that the sensor i took out was a secondary air pressure sensor, just incase someone wonders about it lol


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

le0n said:


> what error code are you getting? how many miles are on the engine?


^^ also, show us your photograph of where you removed that sensor from.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

The 09 will have a MAP sensor under the manifold, and also a MAP sensor on the driver's side of the engine, which is only used for the SAI. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

EZkickBack said:


> So it turns out that the sensor i took out was a secondary air pressure sensor, just incase someone wonders about it lol


so you got a code for the MAP (manifold absolute pressure) sensor and you removed the SAI sensor on accident; hence the "lol"?

so what did you find?



Streetliight said:


> The 09 will have a MAP sensor under the manifold, and also a *SAI* sensor on the driver's side of the engine, which is only used for the SAI.


^^ fixed


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha when I pulled it off it looked like a MAP sensor to me, so that's what I called it. My bad! 

I stand corrected, just one under the manifold. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

How many miles do you have? Just wondering when I'm gonna get that code on my '09. I already have 70k and code free


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ the OP hasn't given the code or mileage yet.

i got the P0106 code a little after 110k miles. it will differ from engine to engine most likely due to environmental conditions. my guess is anywhere between 60-120k miles. that should be ample time for enough oil to drop out of vapor and collect around the map sensor.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I hit 70k and haven't gotten it. At least it's an easy part to replace though. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

Streetliight said:


> Haha when I pulled it off it looked like a MAP sensor to me, so that's what I called it. My bad!
> 
> I stand corrected, just one under the manifold.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Actually your right the called that piece a map sensor as well because I searched for the piece number online and it comes put as map sensor


----------



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

vr6-kamil said:


> How many miles do you have? Just wondering when I'm gonna get that code on my '09. I already have 70k and code free


I got my code i believe at 72,600 miles but read this thread for information on it. Its a long read but it will help.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437331-Persistent-P0106-looking-for-some-diagnostic-help


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

EZkickBack said:


> I got my code i believe at 72,600 miles but read this thread for information on it. Its a long read but it will help.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437331-Persistent-P0106-looking-for-some-diagnostic-help


So were you able to correct the issue yet?


----------



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

le0n said:


> So were you able to correct the issue yet?




Sorry for the late reply, I was able to fix the code I got a new sensor and its good, but when I hit a pot hole the check engine goes on and a couple of hours later it goes away. I'm not worried because my car is running perfect.


----------

